# sat vertigo club race



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

after the baja race sat we will have a club race at 4. track will be good so come on out


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

Are you going to fix the track after the frist race ? The track had rutts from hell sunday after the big truck drove around for just a little bit . Just think how bad it will be after 2 or 3 hours of racing those big trucks . I should be there and I will help fix the track so the 1/10th and 1/8th can have a good race . As long as i'am back from OK. in time . Hope to see you there.:cheers:


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ohh Yeah*

Sounds great.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's offroad. Ruts are part of the equation. Look up some pics of Silver State LOL.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Just to sweeten up the racing, there will be a payout for first through third with vertigo bucks. You can save em up and use them in the shop for merchandise or on your race fees. The amounts will increase with the number of entries. Weather is looking to be perfect.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

If the track gets a little blown out after the bajas, I volunteer to drag and water before the club race. Should be an awesome day of exciting racing this saturday.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I wanna drag too. 

LOL


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dragging and watering only goes so far. The shovels need to come out in a few spots. Especially the lips on most of the jumps need a good refacing job.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

there are plans for all the refacing of the jumps, just talking about what can be done inbetween the baja race and the club race.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Grayson can shovel all he wants..lol. I'll stick to dragging and rolling...lol.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

grayson is right, there is some work that needs to be done beyond just draggin and watering. we will see if it happens, but Jerry and I were talking about going out tonight to do some of that "other" work.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah friday we will be working on the track so come on out and pick up a shovel.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

On like Donkey Kong. I'll be there after the memorial service and I'll be racing Carl Deisze's truggy in tribute to him. My wife and daughter are coming, and his wife and some of his family may also if they can. I'm sure he'll be watching.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am there. If we get a decent showing Friday, we should be able to get it whipped into shape in no time and have some great racing Saturday. It shouldn't take much effort after the Baja race to get back in shape.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds good I should be able to make it out friday and do some "shovel" work.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Track and weather ready for some racing tomorrow!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Derrick, Darren, Grayson, Myself, Jerry, and a guest appearance from tyrone got the track looking in awesome shape. cant wait for tomarrow, should be a beautiful day for racing.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

The track is primed, and ready for sum racing! Bajas bring it on!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

great day for racing. had a few bajas race this morning, very cool to see. had a great turnout for the club race. seen alot of people that hasnt been out in awhile. some good close races also. thanks to everyone that came.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

close racin, was fun thanks to you guys on the track prep!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Good day at vertigo! Jerry, Derick thanks! and talk about close racing, Brian, that was some awsome racing! Maddog had it made the whole night! ******* i should have listen to you on pit calls.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hello*

I had a blast guys. Brian, Troy, and Wood, you were all flying. The track was awesome, and the weather was wonderful.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Fun times and great bbq~lol...Results posted. Thanks to the racers for making this one a blast. Really enjoyed watching the races Saturday!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

watching the nitro buggies race has me missing my rc8, guess its time to rebuild and put her back on the track. The slash like thing will go on the back burner for a little while. What a great day at the track.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That was cool. Fun hearing Carl's name come over the PA system. Alyssa got some pics and vids of his truggy on the track so I can make copies for his wife. I took the printout from the 1st round (since that POS JR servo went out in the 3rd) to give to his family also. Thanks for helping me make it happen.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I managed to take fourth in SC even though my battery flamed out with two mintues to go. I think a bad bearing on the endbell was a factor in the battery dumping early. Oiled it and it's much better now. 

The 8ight will be ready by the next time I put it on the track. No more easy wins for you guys in the future. You Nitro guys had it fairly easy on Saturday.

Had fun being able to hang out with you guys, and get in your way on the track. 
Can't wait to do it again, when I can get a pass...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

anybody get any baja video?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

If there is any video, you will see me kicking but in a borrowed Baja in round one. Lost my free ride after that. Thanks to the other Darren that lent me a car. Had a great time with the gang and the track was sweet. Thanks to all that came out help and a special thanks to Grayson for showing us what a broom can do to a track.


----------

